# Heel and Toes set up HELP!



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

I am riding an Arbor 158 Element CX (camber) for the first time this year. It has a 25.2 cm waist width and I got some Med/Large Union SL and 10.5 Burton reduced foot print boots to with it. I decided to go with a 15 -6 stance angle and use the manufacture recommend binding center.

So the question is. I am trying prevent toe and heel drag and center these bindings and boots. Should I be focusing on centering the Heel and Toe to the binding or the boot. Should I be going to the outer most point and using that ? I am trying to minimize toe and heel drag. That said I will be only riding on the east coast for now so no really deep pow. My rocker board is a bit wider and I didn't have this problem before. 

It seems like I can get almost 65 degrees or more...almost 70 degrees.

I think I should look at a wider board next time


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Center the boot to the board.

Not sure about toe drag with those specs.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Center the boot to the board.
> 
> Not sure about toe drag with those specs.


It is weird that some say to center the outer most point right ? I mean the heel cup is really high up and if anything I think it is more likely to have toe drag rather than heel...:dunno:


----------



## jeephreak (Nov 18, 2012)

Agree, I have toe drag way more often than heel drag. Gas pedals are a must. Most bindings have them built in now so unless you're rocking size 11+ at 0, 0 on a ski, you should be 'okay.' 

I ride +/- 15 and have both my bindings set back toward the heel edge a bit more to minimize toe drag. I like to bolt the bindings up loosely with boots strapped in and mess around with toe/heel edge stance a bit to find a happy balance.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

Here is a quick install just to see what I am dealing with. Maybe I am over analyzing...


all pics are of the back binding that is set to about -6


----------



## Ups_Biker33 (Sep 16, 2012)

If your v""""" is anything like my hand, then there will be "No Problem"

If your vagina is anything like my hand, there will be no problem - YouTube


----------



## jeephreak (Nov 18, 2012)

looks normal to me, Id be surprised if you end up really battling with toe drag. Are you hanging it over and carving hard? If so I'd mess with a little more angle front and back. If you are carving all around the mtn you can get into a way more aggressive stance to accommodate that riding style.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

tonyisnowhere said:


> Here is a quick install just to see what I am dealing with. Maybe I am over analyzing...
> 
> 
> all pics are of the back binding that is set to about -6


There is no problem with your set-up at all. Many people ride with much more overhang. In fact, any less overhang and the board is likely too wide (although that really depends on the boot).


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

Ups_Biker33 said:


> If your v""""" is anything like my hand, then there will be "No Problem"
> 
> If your vagina is anything like my hand, there will be no problem - YouTube


:laugh: hahah WTF was that !? haha


----------



## jeephreak (Nov 18, 2012)

Its from the movie your highness. funny flick:thumbsup:


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks good to me.... I have more overhang than you and never had any problems with toe drag.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks all, I am using this board for groomer mountain riding mainly bombing and carving so that is why it is such an important issue to me. 

thanks again I will keep ya all posted when I finally get on a hill.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

zeeden said:


> Looks good to me.... I have more overhang than you and never had any problems with toe drag.



It measures about 1 inch or more to the boot much more if you measure the heal cup. The pics really don't show as much as it seems in person. Just curious where your boots are measuring at. Can you still carve with your set up? thanks again!


----------

